# Egos and barns



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Leave anyhow and find a different barn that wanted my business.


----------



## MoonlightEm (Feb 17, 2008)

*Ya, I was pretty upset*

I have a new horse that is still learning, not finished at all. My skills are such that I need a good instructor to work with. Today I had a lesson with the BO. (one who said I couldn't come back if I go out for training).
At the end of the lesson, where I was having trouble tracking to the right
(we were great to the left) she said, "you don't ride enough to work through your problems. You only ride enough to keep your horse going."
I am a professional and ride every opportunity that I have! Needless to say, this wasn't very encouraging. I felt guilty and not understanding what I need to do to get him going better except to "get my body better aligned." I paid $40 for this advice!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

MoonlightEm said:


> I have a new horse that is still learning, not finished at all. My skills are such that I need a good instructor to work with. Today I had a lesson with the BO. (one who said I couldn't come back if I go out for training).
> At the end of the lesson, where I was having trouble tracking to the right
> (we were great to the left) she said, "you don't ride enough to work through your problems. You only ride enough to keep your horse going."
> I am a professional and ride every opportunity that I have! Needless to say, this wasn't very encouraging. I felt guilty and not understanding what I need to do to get him going better except to "get my body better aligned." I paid $40 for this advice!


 
This trainer is not confident enough to supply you with the time/correct training so he/she offers excuses. It would appear that they are afraid another trainer will do better if you go elsewhere.

He/she probably did feel like you didn't have confidence in them but it is THEIR JOB to give you confidence and if they can't you have to go where someone can.

Leave and don't return. Find a place where you will get the support you need.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea, I would move elsewhere. You arn't with a good trainer and you deserve better! Good luck on finding a new trainer!


----------



## Racker (Apr 27, 2009)

If I was threatened I would hit the road regardless of whether I went to another trainer or not.


----------

